# what reptiles would you like to keep?...please help with this survey as i'm thinkings



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

*What lizards would you like to keep?...please help with this survey*

as the title states what lizards would you love to own and what is the most you'd pay for them. don't state any crappy shop prices!

cheers, paul


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cresties and Ackies at the moment.

Maybe upto £150 for a nice Crestie. No more than £100 for an Ackie.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

fiji iguanas and gila monsters would be tops on my lizard dream list.....


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

A thorny Devil : victory:



Phil


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nile Monitor, Fiji Iguana and Gila Monster (they might be able to cure diabetes....:no1.....


----------



## al_mcc (Aug 21, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Nile Monitor, Fiji Iguana and Gila Monster (they might be able to cure diabetes....:no1.....


great choices! add some frilled lizards and i'd be content for a loooong long while...well, maybe...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

for me it woudl be what i have rhacs and leos. 
i have paid up to 250 for one crestie - so i woudl prob go up to 300


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I used to have a pair of blue tongue skinks. Fabulous creatures. And I'd quite like to try leopard geckos.

It's not going to happen so prices are irrelevant.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Id like to keep more iguanids personally. Nothing else that I dont already have appeals to me.

Having built up our collection of skinks I have vowed not to spend a fortune on any more lizards. However, in buying the skinks, I think my opinion on what is "cheap" has become slightly warped compared to when I first started in the hobby. I probably wouldnt pay any more than £200 for a lizard these days, as this is the extent of what I would consider to be cheap.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Philcw said:


> A thorny Devil : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil


thorny devil good one i love these!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bump! sorry need more people to do this survey!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

frilled lizards, uroplatus(especially henkeli, fimbriatus, phantasticus, lineatus and sikorea), day geckos(just got a pair they are awsome!) armadillo lizards, thorny devils, flying geckos, big headed geckos(had these before they are quite canny) , orange tokay geckos, crested gecko(gf got me the most stunning tiger morph ever!), high yellow or normal leos, northern spiny tailed gecko (would love these) etc etc... i don't know there is alot probibaly more! this give people any ideas? btw you can vote more than one option.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

gila or beaded lizard
prob around 800 mark


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a beardie and a crestie. But id love the following:

ahem...

Frilled dragon
Leopard gecko
One of those flying lizards
Torkay gecko
Prob many more. But im tired. Ill come back tomorrow with my huge list


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I would really love to have a Bosc but sadly I wont be able to get one till I move out  .


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

there are loads i would love
sailfin dragons, frilled dragons, more cresties, argus monitor, diablio blanco leos, enigma leos, sunglows, lavender leos, bloodred beardies, iguana, the list is endless. price i think depends on age size morph and quality aswell.


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

green iguanas and leaf tailed geckos... thanks paul you have me wanting uroplatus phantasticus :whip:!x


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

fairee said:


> green iguanas and leaf tailed geckos... thanks paul you have me wanting uroplatus phantasticus :whip:!x


hahaha we'll get them babe don't worry! x


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bump bump bump!!!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

actualy can someone please make this a sticky! would be great!


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a leo (normal) and I'm in the process of getting a small colony of cresties, in which I would like a range of morphs.

I'd love to own the following one day:

armadillo lizards
more leos - enigmas, diablo blancos and super macks (but financially this isn't an option at present)
maybe an iggie eventually.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

'Rarer' geckos for me 

Uroplatus lineatus, pietschmanni and fimbriatus
Aeluroscalabotes felinus
Nephrurus amyae
Eurydactylodes agricolae
Strophurus taenicauda and ciliaris
Gonatodes ocellatus
Cyrtodactylus elok


Plus (more) Cresties, Chewies and Leachies!


Then of course there are the unrealistic 'wants' - Hemitheconyx taylori, U.giganteus and Naultinus spp.:lol2:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bump bump bump! i asked t-bo to make this a sticky...  someone please nag someone else who can do it for me.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> 'Rarer' geckos for me
> 
> Uroplatus lineatus, pietschmanni and fimbriatus
> Aeluroscalabotes felinus
> ...


Strophurus and uroplatus too right! nice one mate! Strophurus ciliaris look just like lil dragons without wings!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> I have a leo (normal) and I'm in the process of getting a small colony of cresties, in which I would like a range of morphs.
> 
> I'd love to own the following one day:
> 
> ...


 
armadillo lizards great! a must for me!


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

I would like to have a Ornate Nile monitor. 

only 1 small problem dont think Sue fancy a one running around house lol

Andy


----------



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

i want aussie water dragons, would pay £95 - £150 for the right one!!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bumpy bump bump


----------

